# Fuel leaking from jet on Yamaha 60



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Background story: I took my boat in for a tuneup and an impeler job. Cost me $250.

Took the boat out for the first time and the boat wouldn't idle unless the choke was open. Due to tidal flow, I almost did not get back to the ramp. Took it back to the shop and the guy said that I had carb problems. Didn't have this problem when I took it in! I took off the carb cover and noticed when the full lines are hooked up and primed, fuel comes pouring out of the jet on the lower cylinder and won't stop. I don't really want to pay this clown another $300...any advice??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Tune up and impeller wouldn't include a complete carb rebuild.
Sounds like a float valve is leaking. Time to do a carb job.
You have a choice, let the mechanic do the work, or learn to do it yourself.
It's really not that hard, heck, I learned how and I'm a klutz.

;D


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Have any reliable links to learn the process?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The absolute best way is to invest in the Yamaha Shop manual for your outboard.
Not any of the aftermarket manuals but the one specifically by Yamaha for your model of outboard.
In it you'll find a complete step by step with pictures with all the tools and parts needed to do it right.
It will pay for itself in the first repair.
Then you'll have it for all the other problems that will come along.


Here's a basic step by step...

http://www.marineenginedigest.com/diy/carb.htm


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

X2 on the shop manual. I was one of the stubborn ones that did not purchase early enough. Long story short, it has already payed for itself 10 fold.


----------

